# Schlauchboot + Motor gesucht



## DJ-Sancho (21. Juli 2014)

Hi an die Schlauchis! ☺
Vorneweg möchte ich sagen dass ich zur zeit nur mit dem handy via tapatalk im forum unterwegs bin da mein pc hinne is. Demnach ist es mit der suchfunktion und dem bequemen durch lesen nicht ganz so einfach!

Nun zum wesentlichen:

Mein traum soll in Erfüllung gehen: Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Schlauchboot. Von der Länge her habe ich mir ungefähr 3m-3,50m vorgestellt, da es sich zu 2. meistens doch schöner angelt! Aber ich lasse mich bei der Länge auch gern belehren...
Auch sollte ein Elektromotor mit Batterie nicht fehlen (ob im set oder separate kaufempfehlung ist völlig egal!).
Wichtig ist wie erwähnt dass man problemlos zu 2. entspannt angeln kann...

Preislich sollte das ganze in den 1000er Rahmen passen!

Ich würde mich über Anregungen sehr freuen damit mein Traum schnellstmöglich in Erfüllung gehen kann!! 

Lg

Sancho


----------



## Frieder (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schlauchboot + Motor gesucht*

Hi, ich könnte Dir da vieleicht ein wenig helfen .... für 700,-€
Lege noch neue Slipräder und ne zweite Sitzbank mit dazu. #6

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=239530

Ein Ventil ist ein wenig undicht .... dies gegen ein Neues auszutauschen dürfte einem Bastler nicht sehr schwer fallen.


----------



## Fxndlxng (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schlauchboot + Motor gesucht*

Und damit willst Du dann den Atlantik überqueren, Butterfahrten anbieten, oder Boilies auf dem Feuerwehrteich auslegen? 
Irgendwie fehlt doch das wichtigste, oder?


----------



## DJ-Sancho (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schlauchboot + Motor gesucht*

Hi Frieder!
Danke für das Angebot. Hast du noch mehr bilder von dem boot? Wieso hast du das boot in 2 jahren nicht verkaufen können und woher weisst du, dass ein ventil undicht ist wenn du es noch nicht benutzt hast?

Lg


----------



## Frieder (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schlauchboot + Motor gesucht*

Da ich mir zwischenzeitlich ein anderes größeres Boot gekauft hatte, blieb halt das Schlauchi einfach in der Ecke liegen.
Die Undichtigkeit habe ich festgestellt, da ich in unregelmäßigen Abständen das Boot in der Garage für mehrere Tage mal aufgeblasen habe. #c
Fotos habe ich eigentlich nur, wie es in der Garage liegt.


----------



## DJ-Sancho (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schlauchboot + Motor gesucht*



Findling schrieb:


> Und damit willst Du dann den Atlantik überqueren, Butterfahrten anbieten, oder Boilies auf dem Feuerwehrteich auslegen?
> Irgendwie fehlt doch das wichtigste, oder?


Oh sorry stimmt das wichtigste hab ich vergessen! Also wir haben nen 700ha großen see ne halbe autostunde entfernt in frankreich, den etang du stock.
Auf dem see is nur ein e-motor erlaubt und deshalb kommt kein benziner in frage! Aber auch auf kanälen würde das boot zum einsatz kommen!
Hauptsächlich vertikal,  spin- und schleppfischen!


----------



## EMZET (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schlauchboot + Motor gesucht*

Hallo DJ,

schau dir mal dieses Angebot auf Amazon an:

http://www.amazon.de/dp/B007F92JAS

Der E-Motor kostet ca. 220€ extra, komplett also etwa 750€

Ich kann das Teil nur empfehlen!


----------



## DJ-Sancho (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schlauchboot + Motor gesucht*

Das sieht doch schonmal nach einem guten preis-leistungs-verhältnis aus! Kann das noch wer empfehlen? Oder weiss jemand was besseres für mein budget? Was für nen motor würdet ihr empfehlen?

Lg

Sancho


----------



## benzy (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schlauchboot + Motor gesucht*



Frieder schrieb:


> Da ich mir zwischenzeitlich ein anderes größeres Boot gekauft hatte, blieb halt das Schlauchi einfach in der Ecke liegen.
> Die Undichtigkeit habe ich festgestellt, da ich in unregelmäßigen Abständen das Boot in der Garage für mehrere Tage mal aufgeblasen habe. #c
> Fotos habe ich eigentlich nur, wie es in der Garage liegt.



Hallo Frieder,

wegen dem undichten Ventil an deinem Schlauchi-hast schon mal versucht das Ventil  mit so einem Schlüssel nachzuziehen?

http://www.nautiboot.de/schlauchboo...l-schluessel-fuer-schlauchboot-ventile/a-294/

die Dinger sind nämlich so aufgebaut:
http://www.litzke-koblenz.de/shop/index.php?cat=KAT90&product=224-026250

eventuell ist es ja nicht undicht!


----------



## noob4ever (9. August 2014)

*AW: Schlauchboot + Motor gesucht*



DJ-Sancho schrieb:


> Das sieht doch schonmal nach einem guten preis-leistungs-verhältnis aus! Kann das noch wer empfehlen? Oder weiss jemand was besseres für mein budget? Was für nen motor würdet ihr empfehlen?
> 
> Lg
> 
> Sancho



Was soll der Motor können?


----------



## DJ-Sancho (10. August 2014)

*AW: Schlauchboot + Motor gesucht*

Also stufenlose geschwindigkeit is wichtig... ansonsten vorwärts-rückwärts, links-rechts und brumm brumm! ;-)


----------



## noob4ever (10. August 2014)

*AW: Schlauchboot + Motor gesucht*

Sorry, hatte überlesen dass es ein Elektromotor sein soll..

Also die üblichen sind Minkota und Rhino. Dabei müsste man aber wissen was du damit vor hast, See? Fluss? "Geschwindigkeitswünsche" bzw. Entfernungen.

Stufenlose Geschwindigkeitsreglung ist 50-100€ teurer als die Standart 5 Stufen vor und 3 Stufen zurück. (zB. bei Min Kota Endura 40)

Als Schlauchboot empfehle ich auch ein Jago-Schlauchboot. Es ist einfach ein gutes Schlauchboot nur ohne Kosten für Markenname.

Hier für 515€
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Schlauchboot...47?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item4864b108d7

Baugleiche Boote von Marken kosten sonst an die 900€.


----------



## ulf (10. August 2014)

*AW: Schlauchboot + Motor gesucht*

Hallo Noob4ever

Hast Du das Boot selber ? Auf den Bildern schaut das so aus, als ob der Bug überhaupt nicht vorn angehoben ist. Ist das tatsächlich so, oder kommt das auf den Bildern nur etwas komisch rüber ?
Wenn der wirklich so flach ist, spritz das recht leicht, schon bei kleinen Wellen, vorn drüber. Wenn man die erlaubten 15PS dran schraubt wird's erst richtig abenteuerlich.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## noob4ever (10. August 2014)

*AW: Schlauchboot + Motor gesucht*



ulf schrieb:


> Hallo Noob4ever
> 
> Hast Du das Boot selber ? Auf den Bildern schaut das so aus, als ob der Bug überhaupt nicht vorn angehoben ist. Ist das tatsächlich so, oder kommt das auf den Bildern nur etwas komisch rüber ?
> Wenn der wirklich so flach ist, spritz das recht leicht, schon bei kleinen Wellen, vorn drüber. Wenn man die erlaubten 15PS dran schraubt wird's erst richtig abenteuerlich.
> ...



Ja, ich habs.


----------



## erik88 (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Schlauchboot + Motor gesucht*

Ich würde mich hier mal bei der Suche beteiligen wollen. 

Wir sind auf Seen bis 1000 ha unterwegs und wollen das schlauchboot zum gummifisch angeln nutzen. Es soll auch maximal bis 1000 Euro kosten. 

Im Preis enthalten sein muss außerdem ein e- Motor, das Boot und ein Alu bzw Holz oder Gummi einlegeboden.


----------



## allegoric (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Schlauchboot + Motor gesucht*

Ich habe seit 5 Jahren ein Jet Line Sea Cat bei Ebay für 270€ geschossen + 40 € Versand (neu, gibt nur 1 Händler). Das sieht  genauso aus wie das Jago und ich bin für den Preis sehr zufrieden. Das hat bisher alles mitgemacht von 90% Inlandseen und 5 % Bodden / 5% Ostsee (wenn es der Wind erlaubte oO).

Im Vergleich zu einem Festrumpfboot aber deutlich unterlegen wegen Platzmangel und Wellensicherheit, dafür ists aber billig und transportabel auch ohne Slippe.


----------



## JasonP (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Schlauchboot + Motor gesucht*

Hi,

ich kann hier leider auch nicht viel neues schreiben, da ich auch gerade auf der suche nach einem e-motor bin. Aber den Vorschlag, den noob4ever gemacht hat ist auch mein Favorit.
Hatte ja auch einen thread eröffnet wo es um die suche nach dem Motor geht und ich werde mich zu Weihnachten selbst mit dem Minn Kota Endura C2 40 beschenken.
War letztens auch auf nem Angeltrip wo ich mir diesen Motor mieten konnte und bin echt überzeugt davon. Denke mit dem kannst du nichts falsch machen.

Wenn du die stufenlose Variante haben möchtest heißt die statt dem C2 einfach Max und ist wie noob schon sagte knapp 100 € teurer


----------

